# Sad Day



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

My husband and I were going on a meat run when we saw this older couple on the side of the road. I'm like what is laying there???!!!

There was this yellowish tan fluff ball. Oh gosh. It was a dog.

They said it just happened, I jumped out of the car. Apparently the person that hit him never stopped. Kept going. I ran to look. He was breathing, his gums werent white, but bleeding alot. Then there was another guy that was going by on a tractor. He stopped and jumped down and walked over.

I was like well, there has to be a vet somewhere! I mean I know shelters take in accident or animals every day and fix them. Well, I called a few no one would. I finally called another number that do that sort of stuff but we were out of their township, right in the cross roads of kinda no man's land. Nothing else was available.

The tractor said turn around and said might as well shoot him. I was like well you're not gonna shoot him, we'll bring him to the vet then. I took my sweatshirt (hubby and I put him on it and moved him off the road, I grabbed another jacket to cover him with) All I could do at this point was just pet him, (husband and other 3 were discussing where the closest vet was). The couple weren't from that town, and the guy told us to hold on. He left and came back within mins.

WE brought him into the vet, apparently he knew the owners. Thought he did. After we brought him in the vet came right away and looked at the poor guy. It was bad. He had 2 major cuts badly bleeding, possbily a head injury.

He took some banage scicciors and tried to get a reaction when he put pressure on his toes. (I was upset seeing this). There was none.

The owners were on their way when we got there.

I stroked the little guy with my husband, and I kiss his forehead.

It's all we could have really done, just some comfort that somehow he knew that he wasn't alone.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Poor little babe  

That dog is SO lucky you guys were there. Even if they weren't able to save him, he at least had some love and comfort. I hate to think of what would have happened had you not taken him to the vet. Will you be able to find out the outcome?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor dog....thank you for helping those poor people out...that must have been so hard. Kudos to you and your husband for being such good people. My thoughts are with the couple and their beloved dog. Did they end up putting the dog down?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I think they would have. The vet said there was no response and he more then likely took the hit directly on his shoulder and head. He said he would have need some major surgery to repair both legs that were cut badly. He was also less hopeful with the responses he was getting.

I know if I call, they probably wont release the information to me. They keep that private.

I guess I wanted to let the owners deal with it. I wanted them to have their privacy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to call and ask. The worst they will tell you is no...?

You're probably right about them putting that poor dog down but the curiosity is getting even to me. 

Either way that couple and their dog were lucky to have had your help


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kate is a Saint. 

This post makes me believe in people.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Nat. I took your advice. I got up after I saw your reply in thread on my blackberry. I took a long pause and thought yeah it can't hurt.

I called, they said the pup had to be put to sleep. The owners were so gratefully appreicative that we stopped, tended to their dog and brought them to the vet. The injuries were so severe. They were also able to say good bye (awww, I'm crying). I can't imagine NOT being able to say good bye if something happened. Eternal peace I pray that dog felt that his owners were there.

Because of the privacy issue which I knew, I said please send a sympathy card signed by us if they can, and enclose our email address. If they would like to keep in touch. We would like that. 

The recep at the clinic said that you guys are wonderful people with so much compassion. She also said she would def sign the card for us and send it out today with our email address in it for them.

Thanks Nat. Closure is important. I can rest know that owners really did love their dog, they got to say good bye and they saw compassion yesterday. Like they say you can change a life, one moment at a time. Well, hope somehow it's a lessson, love is always there. Just have to show it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a feeling that they would tell you since you were helping the couple in the first place. The "rules" are different in the animal medical field....the privacy laws are not nearly as strict.

I'm glad that you were the saving grace to that whole situation. Without you who knows what would have happened. You gave them a chance to say goodbye in peace with their dog. That is a priceless act of sheer selflessness and compassion. I'm so glad you're a part of this community!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kate, 

I have no idea of the logistics of how this happened and don't want to place blame....

And I don't want to hijack the thread... But I hit a Dog once because the owners were letting him roam the yard near a busy HIGHWAY. I still lay awake at night fighting tears about it. You blame yourself more than anything. Here I am a Dog lover beyond what words can describe and yet I ended the life of a Dog. I still wonder if I could have avoided hitting him(I didn't even see him it happened so fast)..... but I'm angry most at the owners for letting him roam the yard near a busy highway more than anything. He didn't escape an enclosure, he was just roaming the countryside. 


Very hard.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Kevin,
Accidents happen. Every day there are accidents. the better and bigger person will stop and deal with the consquences. Not drive off and leave the dog to suffer in pain, in the dust.

Yeah I know about owners leaving their dogs to roam but I think the pup got out accidently. When you are so busy and not looking. You don't realize how much time has passed until this happens.

Country or not, you aren't safe from the terror of the roads.

The more important thing is that you need to forgive yourself. The true heart will grieve over what's been done, someone who doesn't care won't even bat a lash. Hugs Kevin, I have never hit a dog before, I hope I never do. If I did, I would def pay for the vet bills, and do what I could. 

That's all I can do, whether the owners hate me or they are to blame. I still will seal the deal as being responsible and doing what needs to be done. Then at the end of the day, rest knowing that I did the best I possibly could to make good out of a horrid situation.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> Kevin,
> Accidents happen. Every day there are accidents. the better and bigger person will stop and deal with the consquences. Not drive off and leave the dog to suffer in pain, in the dust.
> 
> Yeah I know about owners leaving their dogs to roam but I think the pup got out accidently. When you are so busy and not looking. You don't realize how much time has passed until this happens.
> ...



True. Certainly as I said, I have no clue how this happened. 

I just try to impress on people, that road out in front of your house is a death trap for you Dog. And it will happen quick. Any little mistake or him getting out can be the end. 

I'm insane about my precautions now. Full body harnesses... Enclosed porch --and-- house front door so they have to get thru 2 doors to ever get outside...etc...

They just aren't with us long enough as it is. Can't cut it short:smile:

I won't add anything else Kate. Thank you for doing what you did. Very noble.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You have a good heart, I'm glad you were able to get some closure as well. 

Last year I was jogging with Uno and this dachshund ran out of the house in the middle of the road, barking and chasing us, I tried to get him on the sidewalk, but Uno was freaking out and I couldnt get close to him. This is also a pretty slow road, theres a speed limit of 35 pmh, and I see this car approach fast, the driver didnt even blink and ran over the poor dog, didnt stop, kept driving. It was really the most horrible thing I've seen, the skin was split on the side and the organs were coming out, I was bawling my eyes out at that point, so I ran to the nearest house and knocked on the door, this women came out and I asked her if she knew who's dog is was, she suddenly turned pale and ran to the road crying, he was still breathing but barely, I stayed with the dog until she brought out a blanket to wrap him up. Apparently someone left the gate open and he got out, in the morning frenzy she didnt realize he was missing. 

She thanked me multiple times but I could see the numbness and pain in her face. I offered to take the dog to the vet, but she said she would do it herself. 

I wish I would have made more effort to get the dog off the street, I could have tied Uno up to a pole and diverted him from the road, I still feel extremely guilty over it. 
But from that day, i always bring treats and a spare leash with me on our jogs in case we come across another lost/stray dog. I would rather take the dog to the pound then see it get hit by a car again.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That was so sad to read. I am sorry to hear this. and I am giving you guys a big hug for helping KUDOS to you. Alot of people would just not help at all so yur a hero! I have witnessed one dog hit it was horrible. well I dont want to think about this ugh! Tearing up yuck! Ok thats it. I am praying the dog is ok. I need to get off the computer right now! Thats a sad one really sad.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My mum hit a dog once. She was driving down the freeway, and it hopped the barrier from the other side. Apparently it made its way across the other side safely, but wasn't so lucky on the other side. A semi hit it first, and then another truck, and my mum couldn't avoid it and hit it a third time. She felt absolutely terrible, even though she knew it wasn't her fault, and that the dog had already been hit twice (once by a semi), and was already dead by the time she hit it.

I think I would die if I ever hit an animal. I'd feel terrible if I hit a mouse...

But yes, you did the right thing...If I ever hit an animal or saw an animal hit, I would do the same thing. People are just sick these days... It's gotten to the point where I don't even wonder why there are so many stupid kids in this world...stupid, compassionless, selfish, arse-hole kids...It's because they're raised by people that don't care if they run over a dog. Actually, there are lots of people I know that would AIM to hit an animal in the road and laugh about it. -.-


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> It's gotten to the point where I don't even wonder why there are so many stupid kids in this world...stupid, compassionless, selfish, arse-hole kids...It's because they're raised by people that don't care if they run over a dog. Actually, there are lots of people I know that would AIM to hit an animal in the road and laugh about it. -.-


I could rant about this all night considering that where I work has a lot of animals and people are constantly abusing them, right in front of us and think it's hilarious. I always put my job on the line by going off on these people and if it's severe enough, I tell them to get the hell out of the park. NOW! 

"What's your name? I'm telling your boss that you have a bad attitude!" 

Try to get me fired? Ok, "Yes, let's go talk to my boss and let's discuss with him why you are abusing his animals. Let's do that." Their tune changes quickly.

One time, a bunch of *&$#@!!!!!!!!!!!!!! surrounded our rooster and kicked it, repeatedly. I was off the day it happened or I would probably be sitting in jail right now. 

I came in the next day, saw that the rooster was sick or injured and was told what happened. I took the rooster home. He died three days later.

The way some people treat animals infuriates me. But I'm going to stop now because I'm actually getting pissed just thinking about it.

Wanted to say, originally, I absolutely do NOT trust a person who does not like animals. The second someone says that to me, "I don't like animals", I'm done with them.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

SerenityFL said:


> Wanted to say, originally, I absolutely do NOT trust a person who does not like animals. The second someone says that to me, "I don't like animals", I'm done with them.


I thought I was the only one who thought this way :wink:

Whats always struck me is that we have this world with people like you and Kate, willing to do anything for animals. And at the other end of the spectrum, we have those willing to go out of their way to abuse them. 

I just don't know how someone can't have compassion for animals. Doesn't make sense. 

How anyone could see an animal in the road, a squirrel, dog, whatever...and TRY to hit it is sick. SICK.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have hit a dog once as well. When I had a car I was on the highway and this yellow lab jumped out of the truck bed in front of me. It was one of those decisions where I had to take account the humans in the car with me and the ones in he car behind me. Behind me was a school bus with a bunch of kids, who basically didnt leave any breaking distance for me. I tried to stay as far behind as I could from this guy as I knew the dog would jump out. Was a younger dog. He flew out and didnt even hit the ground, he hit the hood of my car, flew over my car and the bus got him. Caused a couple accidents on the highway. Owner of the truck (with no plate) drove off as this dog lay bleeding in the middle of the highway with me trying not to throw up as I tried to move him. I have this weird thing with dead animals, I dont like touching or going near I dont know why I have always been like this. So I was trying to put that aside to help the bus driver move the dog onto the side of the highway where we wait for AC to come pick him up. I do not know what type of injuries this dog has, he did die on the side of the road. After he died a huge puddle of water came out of his mouth mix with a little blood, as well as he bloated pretty quick. So I assume he probably suffered massive internal injuries. 

I will never get that scene out of my head ever. I feel terrible, but it was a situation that could of been prevented had the owner of confined his dog properly. I also have seen my neighbours dog get hit, that driver never stopped either :frown:

I hit a rabbit once, darn thing ran in the middle of the road, then off the road and as I was going by he ran back into the middle of the road and jumped...he was tightly fitted in my cars grill...hes burried in my yard after I had to have my friend take the grill apart to wash it and pry the remaining body parts off LOL.


----------

